# Abo Bauer Verlag?



## Schnee (20 April 2010)

Hilfe, ich glaube ich habe mich reinlegen lassen und kann jetzt nicht schlafen vor Sorge. Ich habe so viel gelesen hier im Forum und habe gestern nach hartnäckigster Argumentation einem angeblichem Mitarbeiter des Bauer Verlags in Hamburg meine Bankdaten per Telefon durchgegeben. Für ein Zeitschriftenabo. Er hat mir sogar seine Telefonnr. und Namen gegeben, die aber nicht zu dem echten Bauer Verlag paßt. Die Vorwahl von Hamburg schon, der Rest nicht. 
Ich hatte schon mal ein Abo vom Bauer Verlag, er berief sich darauf, dass er 
nur deshalb auf mich zukam. Ich habe auch schon mit der Notnummer meiner Bank bei Kartenverlust telefoniert, die sagte, ich könne im schlimmsten Falle Lastschriften innerhalb von 6 Wochen wieder zurückforden. Stimmt das?

Ich argere mich über mich selbst.

lg Schnee


----------



## Gastposter (20 April 2010)

*AW: Abo Bauer Verlag?*

"ich könne im schlimmsten Falle Lastschriften innerhalb von 6 Wochen wieder zurückforden. Stimmt das"

Ungenehmigte Lastschriften könntest Du theoretisch noch nach 100 Jahren zurückbuchen lassen

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...rruf-von-lastschriften-die-6-wochen-maer.html


"und habe gestern nach hartnäckigster Argumentation einem angeblichem Mitarbeiter"

Mit solchen Typen diskutiert man nicht,sondern legt kommentarlos den Hörer auf


----------



## webwatcher (20 April 2010)

*AW: Abo Bauer Verlag?*



Gastposter schrieb:


> Ungenehmigte Lastschriften könntest Du theoretisch noch nach 100 Jahren zurückbuchen lassen


Es steht  noch nicht grundsätzlich fest,  ob  das BGH Urteil  nach der neuen SEPA Regelung,
 das eine 13 Monate Frist für ungenehmigte Lastschriften vorsieht und  damit eine  bedeutende 
Verschlechterung des Verbraucherschutzes bedeutet, noch anwendbar ist.


----------



## Schnee (20 April 2010)

*AW: Abo Bauer Verlag?*

Danke für eure schnellen Antworten. Ich habe heute schon mit der Zentrale in Hamburg telefoniert, die mir eine 01805-Servicenummer gab.
Das war die Abo-Betreuung in Magdeburg, sehr freundlich, konnte mir aber nicht weiterhelfen. Nicht mal sagen, ob ich jetzt ein Abo beim Bauer Verlag habe oder nicht. Da müsse ich 3-4 Wochen warten.

Also rief ich wieder in der Zentrale in Hamburg an. Die verwies mich wieder an die "preiswerte" Servicenummer und weigerte sich, mich mit jemand im Hamburger Stammhaus zu verbinden, der mir Auskunft geben kann.

Dann suchte ich mir im Internet eine Nummer vom Bauer Vertrieb und hatte endlich eine Mitarbeiterin an der Leitung, die mein Anliegen verstand. "Ich möchte wissen. ob ich gestern wirklich von einem Mitarbeiter des Bauer Verlags angeworben wurde oder von einem Betrüger der meine Bankdaten wollte."
Die Telefonnummer, die der Anrufer mir gestern gab, stimme in den ersten 4 Ziffern mit einem Callcenter überein, das für den Bauer Verlag arbeitet. Sie bot mir an, nachzuforschen ob es den Mitarbeiter wirklich gibt.
Sie konnte mir auch sagen, dass ich letzte Woche ausgesucht wurde per Telefonanruf beworben zu werden. Auch die angebotenen Konditionen stimmen mit dem Bauer Verlag überein. Es sei auch üblich die Kontonr. der Kunden telefonisch abzufragen.
Das beruhigt mich etwas. Auf den Rückruf warte ich jetzt.

lg Schnee


----------



## Antiscammer (20 April 2010)

*AW: Abo Bauer Verlag?*

Bei Telefonwerbung für Zeitschriften gibt es seit dem 04.08.09 ein Widerrufsrecht (vorher gab es das nicht bei Zeitschriften im Fernabsatz).

Da Dir ja am Telefon keine gültige Widerrufsbelehrung in Textform zugestellt werden kann, muss man jetzt auf den Zugang der Widerrufsbelehrung warten. Da ja die Widerrufsbelehrung erst nach dem (angeblichen) Vertragsschluss zugestellt würde, beträgt die Widerrufsfrist 1 Monat (ansonsten wären es 14 Tage).

Bevor die Widerrufsbelehrung nicht eingegangen ist, hat die Widerrufsfrist niemals zu laufen begonnen. Und solange hat man quasi ein unbegrenztes Widerrufsrecht (bitte nicht von "Kündigung" sprechen, sondern den richtigen Begriff "Widerruf" verwenden).

Wenn also die Widerrufsbelehrung eintrifft, dann hat man 1 Monat Zeit, um den Widerruf zu erklären. Vorher muss man gar nichts unternehmen.


----------



## Marco (20 April 2010)

*AW: Abo Bauer Verlag?*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Es steht  noch nicht grundsätzlich fest,  ob  das BGH Urteil  nach der neuen SEPA Regelung,
> das eine 13 Monate Frist für ungenehmigte Lastschriften vorsieht und  damit eine  bedeutende Verschlechterung des Verbraucherschutzes bedeutet, noch anwendbar ist.



Richtig, die Regelung muss ausgeklagt werden, denn kaum eine Firma nutzt schon SEPA-Lastschriften...

Gruß Marco


----------



## Schnee (20 April 2010)

*AW: Abo Bauer Verlag?*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für eure Beiträge. Ich wurde heute vom Bauer Verlag zurückgerufen. :-D
Den Mitarbeiter, der mich gestern angerufen hatte, gibt es wirklich  beim Bauer Verlag, die Mitarbeiter des Callcenters werden angehalten die Bankverbindung der Kunden telefonisch zu erfragen (sonst kann man nicht Abokunde werden), die Konditionen entsprechen dem Bauer Verlag und es gibt eine komplizierte Erklärung warum ich den Mitarbeiter unter seiner angegebenen Tel.Nr. nicht erreichen konnte. Aus Sicherheitsgründen würden die letzten 4 Ziffern der Tel.Nr. sich ständig verändern. 
Hätte ich ihn tel. erreichen können, wäre ich beruhigt gewesen.
Die Mitarbeiterin am Empfang, die mich zur Verzweiflung gebracht hat, hat von oben die Anweisung Anrufer wie mich nur an die Servicenr. (kostenflichtig)zu verweisen, die darf mich mit niemandem im Stammhaus verbinden. Kundenunfreundlich! :wall:
Allerdings hätte die Servicehotline in der Lage sein müssen mir mitzuteilen, dass das Call Center des Bauer Verlags mich kontaktierte.
Ich werde noch schriftlich informiert und habe dann noch das Widerrufsrecht, teilte sie mir mit.
Alles ist gut! :smile:

lg Schnee


----------



## hardstylerrw (7 Juli 2010)

*AW: Abo Bauer Verlag?*

Es ist unglaublich mit welchen Methoden die da vorgehen.

Mein Bruder hat die Zeitschrift aboniert.
vierteljährig sollte der Bezugspreis 22,80 inkl. Zustellgebühren und Mwst. sein.Das Heft erscheint 2 wöchig.

Jetzt ratet mal was er zahlt?

im Halbjahr 49,40 Euro -> also 24,70 pro viertel Jahr.

Ich rechne mal vor bei einem Bezugspresi vierteljährig von 22,80 Euro ergibt sich ein Jahresbezugspreis von 91,20.Da sein Betrag im Halbjahr abgebucht wird (gibt nur die Möglichkeit im Viertejahr oder im Halbjahr).
Da ein Jahr 52 Wochen hat erscheinen im Jahr 26 Ausgaben.
91,20:26 =  rund 3,50 Pro Ausgabe.

Aber nicht so beim Bauerverlag:
ein viertel jahr hat bei denen 12 Wochen [48 im Jahr?   ]
12 Wochen durch 2 (da 14 tägig)= 6 Ausgaben
22,80 Euro: 6 = 3,80 Euro pro Ausgabe

Klar soweit?
Wenn ich jetzt das Einzelheft das durch ein Rechenwunder (trick) plötzlich 3,80 Euro kostet nehme und das auf ein Jahr hochrechne.
3,80 * 26 Ausgaben = 98,8 Euro (anstatt 91,2 Euro)
berechne ich jetzt daraus den Bezugspreis auf ein vierteljahr, was ja vertraglicher Bemessungsgegenstand ist komme ich plötzlich auf
98,80 Euro / 4 = 24,70 Euro

Also kostet das Heft im viertel Jahr effektiv 24,70 Euro und nicht wie die geworbenen 22,80 inkl. Zustellgebühren und Mwst

Für mich ist das Betrug!
Wenn ich ein Bezugspreis von einem vierteljahr mit 22,80 sehe, gehe ich davon aus das der jahresbezug 4 mal so hoch sein muss.

Mein Rat also Finger weg vom Bauer Verlag!!!!
Wir kaufen unser Heft in Zukunft am Kiosk für 3,50 Euro effektiv


----------



## Reducal (7 Juli 2010)

*AW: Abo Bauer Verlag?*



hardstylerrw schrieb:


> Für mich ist das Betrug!


....für mich nennt man das "freie Marktwirtschaft"! Die Zeitschrift wird frei Haus geliefert und da wunderst du dich, dass zumindest aufgerundet wird? Dein Bruder kann ja alle zwei Wochen zum Kiosk gehen und sie dort (über andere Vertriebswege) regelmäßig kaufen. Dafür kostet die Zeitschrift zwar ein paar Cent weniger aber er hat noch nicht einmal ein Anrecht auf Verkauf, im Gegensatz zum Abo. Das heißt, wenn am Kiosk die Zeitschrift vergriffen ist, muss er halt zu einer anderen Verkaufsstelle.

Mein Bauerbeispiel: ... die TV-Zeitschrift ist alle zwei Wochen Mittwochs im Briefkasten. In den letzten drei Jahren wurde sie vier Mal aus unerklärlichen Gründen nicht zugestellt und ein Mal war sie ein Regenopfer. Über die Website des Verlages konnte ich das monieren und erhielt umgehend ein Ersatzexemplar zugestellt. Der Preis: 9,60 € für 6 Exemplare statt 1,60 im Einzelkauf.

Guter Service kostet nun mal was!


----------



## hardstylerrw (7 Juli 2010)

*AW: Abo Bauer Verlag?*

Freie Marktwirtschaft?

Wenn man mit 22,80 inkl. Zustellgebühr wirbt und dann letztendlich 24,70 Euro abbucht?

Du hast aber eine sehr liberale Einstellung.
Für was gibt es Verträge , wenn man im Zuge der "freien Marktwirschaft" die Preise nacher anders abbucht als vorher vereinbart war.
Das ist eine klare Täuschung von dem Verlag.

Beim Axel Springer Verlag Zahl ich keinen Aufschlag, vor allem nicht als Neukunde.Bzw. was schrift dargelegt ist wird auch so abgebucht.

Für mich ist es Betrug!


----------



## Reducal (7 Juli 2010)

*AW: Abo Bauer Verlag?*



hardstylerrw schrieb:


> Das ist eine klare Täuschung von dem Verlag.


Oder vielleicht ein Rechenfehler? Frage doch mal beim Verlag nach, wie diese Diskrepanz zu Stande kommt!



hardstylerrw schrieb:


> Für mich ist es Betrug!


...oder womöglich ein Versehen! Ich glaube nicht, dass der Verlag eine vorsätzliche, auf Gewinn orientierte Täuschung so offensichtlich ausführt. Wie gesagt, in deinem Interesse würde ich an deiner Stelle um Erklärung bitten.


----------



## hardstylerrw (7 Juli 2010)

*AW: Abo Bauer Verlag?*

"Guter Service kostet nun mal was!"

Das ist immer die standard Aussage, wenn jemand was zu Unrecht verändert.
Mit einem Abo bindet der Verlag den Leser an die Zeitschrift und vermeidet somit ein Fremdgehen mit einem Mitbewerber.Wenn das Heft teurer ist als im Handel ist der Vorteil gleich null.An einen Kiosk oder einen Laden mit Zeitschriften kommt man wöchentlich vorbei.
Bei uns ist TV Movie sowohl mit DVD als auch ohne immer ausreichend vorhanden, außerdem erfolgt die Zustellung nicht immer am Tag der Erscheinung.
Reklamationsbearbeitung machen andere Verlage genauso kulant.

Wäre mal gespannt, was Du sagen würdest, wenn Du was bestellst und Du plötzlich mehr bezahlen müsstes als Dir vorher schriftlich zugesagt wurde.


----------



## hardstylerrw (7 Juli 2010)

*AW: Abo Bauer Verlag?*

Eben nicht, dass ist es ja .Nach mehr als 10 Emails mit 3 verschiedenen Sacharbeiter tricksen alle mit der gleichen Rechenmethode.

Im Auftrag stand 22,80 Euro vierteljährig inkl. Zustellgebühr und Mwst.
Das Heft erscheint alle zwei Wochen.Mehr Angaben standen nicht dabei.
Die Rechnung müsste so eigentlich ganz einfach sein nämlich im Halbjahr
45,6 Euro

Aussage vom Sachbearbeiter:
Das vierteljahr hat 12 Wochen/2 = 6 Ausgaben  
22,80 Euro / 6 = 3,80 Euro pro Ausgabe
Und dann rechnen dies auf ein Jahr hoch und dann wieder anteilg auf ein vierteljahr und kommen plötzlich trotz ander ausgeschriebn auf 24,70

____________________________________________________

Ausgehend vom Vertrag, der besagt das ein vierteljahr 22,80 kosten sollte
Wäre der Bezugspreis Pro Jahr 91,2/ 26 Ausgaben = 3,50...

Ist ja auch voll logisch das ein vierteljahr 12 Wochen hat.
Das heiß also beim Bauer Verlag hat ein JAhr nur 48 Wochen.
Vielleicht sparen Sie so auch noch den Urlaug der Mitarbeiter ein 

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 22:52:20 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 22:50:21 ----------

Gibt es hier eigentlich keine Edit Funhktion?


----------



## Marco (7 Juli 2010)

*AW: Abo Bauer Verlag?*



hardstylerrw schrieb:


> Gibt es hier eigentlich keine Edit Funhktion?



Klar gibt es die. Aber was hat dein Beitrag mit dem Thema hier zu tun?

Wenn du Betrug witterst steht es dir frei Anzeige zu stellen. Schaun wir mal was dabei herauskommt.

Gruß Marco


----------



## hardstylerrw (7 Juli 2010)

*AW: Abo Bauer Verlag?*



> Wie gesagt, in deinem Interesse würde ich an deiner Stelle um Erklärung bitten.


 
Doch genau das tun die.

Mein Rechenbeispiel kommt ja von der Erklärung von 3 verschiedenen Sachbearbeiter.
Auf die Frage , wo den stehen soll das ein Heft 3,80 Ero Kosten soll
Sagt der Sachbearbeiter

"Auf dem Bestellcoupon wird auf die zweiwöchentliche Erscheinungsweise der Zeitschrift hingewiesen, bei vierteljährlicher Berechnung (12 Wochen = 6 Ausgaben á 3,80 EUR) ergibt sich somit auf das ganze Lieferjahr gesehen eine Lücke von 2 Ausgaben (= 4 Wochen). Bei dem von Ihnen gewählten Zahlungsrhythmus halbjährlich (26 Wochen = 13 Ausgaben á 3,80) entsteht auf das Lieferjahr gesehen keine Lücke. "

Das ist doch ein Witz, bei mir hat ein vierteljahr eben 13 Wochen und nicht 12 Wochen.Sonst hätte ein Jahr 48 Wochen
Wenn man jetzt den JAhresbezug ausrechnet, kommt man auf 3,80 * 26 = 98,8 Euro / 4 =  24,70 Euro (vierteljährig)

Im Auftrag steht aber vierteljährig 22,80

Er nennt hier zwar das es eine Lücke ensteht, geht aber auf die zwei Ausgaben gar nicht weiter ein.

Tatsächlich müsste es im Vierteljahr 6,5 Ausgaben geben
Also dürfte er die 22,80 Euro nur durch 6,5 Ausgaben teilen. dann würde ein Heft nämlich rund 3,50 Euro kosten.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 23:30:17 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 23:27:52 ----------

Meine Antwort oben sollte sich natürlich auf folgende Aussage beziehen.


> Ich glaube nicht, dass der Verlag eine vorsätzliche, auf Gewinn orientierte Täuschung so offensichtlich ausführt.


----------



## Reducal (8 Juli 2010)

*AW: Abo Bauer Verlag?*



hardstylerrw schrieb:


> Wäre mal gespannt, was Du sagen würdest, wenn  Du was bestellst und Du plötzlich mehr bezahlen müsstes als Dir vorher  schriftlich zugesagt wurde.


Den Fall, den du beschreibst,  beinhaltet aber nicht diese Tatsache. Wenn ich deine Postings richtig  verstanden habe, dann stellst du nur eine  Nachrechnung an und wie die  sich darstellt, kann man ja hier lesen: 


hardstylerrw schrieb:


> ...bei mir hat ein vierteljahr eben 13 Wochen und nicht 12 Wochen.Sonst hätte ein Jahr 48 Wochen


Was ist z. B. mit dem Schaltjahr? Was ist mit buchhalterischen Rundungen? 





> http://kalender-365.de/schaltjahre.php
> 
> 
> > Ein Jahr hat die Länge von 365 Tagen, 5 Stunden, 48 Minuten und 47 Sekunden. Da dies etwas unpraktisch ist, hat man dem normalen Jahr eine Länge von 365 Tage gegeben, dem Schaltjahr 366 Tage. Hinzu kommt bei Schaltjahren der 29. Februar, den es in einem normalen Jahr nicht gibt. Ein Schaltjahr ist alle 4 Jahre, jedoch alle 100 Jahre nicht, dann aber alle 400 Jahre doch.



Wenn ich einen Vertrag abschließe, dann steht i. d. R. das drauf, was ich kauf und für welchen Preis. Bin ich damit nicht einverstanden, dann muss ich den Vertrag nicht eingehen. Kommen mir aber im Nachhinein Zweifel, dann kann der Vertrag auch angefochten werden, wobei die bereits erbrachten Leistungen sicher in Abzug zu bringen sind. Für den Fall, dass sich eine nachvollziehbare Benachteiligung aus dem Vertrag ergibt, gäbe es auch den Rechtsweg, der mir offen stünde. Aber wie geschrieben, ich muss keine Verträge eingehen, von denen ich nicht überzeugt bin. Und die Kostenaufrechnung konnte in deinem Beispiel sicher auch schon vor Vertragsbindung geprüft werden oder war der abweichende Preis überraschend?


----------



## hardstylerrw (12 Juli 2010)

*AW: Abo Bauer Verlag?*



> Den Fall, den du beschreibst, beinhaltet aber nicht diese Tatsache. Wenn ich deine Postings richtig verstanden habe, dann stellst du nur eine Nachrechnung an und wie die sich darstellt, kann man ja hier lesen:]


Ich stelle doch keine Nachberechnung an - das tut der BAuer Verlag
Er wirbt mit 22,80 Euro inkl. Zustellgebühr vierteljähri und bucht 24,70 Euro ab.Frägt man nach dem Grund stellt der Bauer Verlag diese zweifelhafte Rechnung auf.Und erklärt somi nachträglich den Einzelheftpreis für 3,80 Euro , von dem man vorher keine Kenntnis hatte.



> Was ist z. B. mit dem Schaltjahr?


Ein Schaltjahr hat erst Recht 13 Wochen.
Januar 31 Tage, Februar 29 Tage und März 31 Tage = 91 TAge :7= 13 Wochen (sogar auf den Tag).


> Was ist mit buchhalterischen Rundungen?


Hast Du schon mal gehört das ein Heft 12 tägig erscheint?
Das erscheint 14 tägig. Somit zählen Samstag und Sonntag dazu.Auch Feiertage haben keinen Einfluss auf den NAchfolgenden Rhytmus.



> Ein Jahr hat die Länge von 365 Tagen, 5 Stunden, 48 Minuten und 47 Sekunden. Da dies etwas unpraktisch ist, hat man dem normalen Jahr eine Länge von 365 Tage gegeben, dem Schaltjahr 366 Tage. Hinzu kommt bei Schaltjahren der 29. Februar, den es in einem normalen Jahr nicht gibt. Ein Schaltjahr ist alle 4 Jahre, jedoch alle 100 Jahre nicht, dann aber alle 400 Jahre doch


Danke für Deine Aufklärung!Hätte ich ja ohne Dich nie gewusst.
Was mir das jetzt aber sagen soll, weiß ich nicht.Weil es alle 4 Jahre ein Tag mehr im Jahr hat soll die Rechnung gerechtfertigt sein?Was soll ein TAg mehr dabei ausmachen - Das macht den Kohl auch nicht fett.


> Wenn ich einen Vertrag abschließe, dann steht i. d. R. das drauf, was ich kauf und für welchen Preis


Ja eben nicht, sonst müsst er ja 22,80 Euro zahlen und nicht 24,70 Euro.


> Bin ich damit nicht einverstanden, dann muss ich den Vertrag nicht eingehen


Mit 22,80 Euro / Vierteljahr wäre er ja einverstanden gewesen


> [Kommen mir aber im Nachhinein Zweifel, dann kann der Vertrag auch angefochten werden


JA genau das ist doch passiert.Er hat für 22,80 Euro unterschrieben und als 24,70 abgebucht worden ist reklamiert.
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das Du wegen 7,60 im Jahr einen Anwalt einschalten würdest.Wer macht das schon und genau mit dem rechen die auch.


> ich muss keine Verträge eingehen, von denen ich nicht überzeugt


Du bist vielleicht lustig!Wenn ein Vertrag 22,80 Euro / Vierteljahr besagt, hätte er von effektiven 24,70 ausgehen sollen?



> Und die Kostenaufrechnung konnte in deinem Beispiel sicher auch schon vor Vertragsbindung geprüft werden


Ja JA ist klar!Du fragst bestimmt bei jeder Ravioli Dose im laden nach ob die auch wirlich zum ausgezeichneten Preis verkauft wird.Oder ob  vielleicht für die Dose selbst noch ein extra Betrag zu entrichten ist



> oder war der abweichende Preis überraschend?


Jap genau so ist es!Wenn ich 22,80 Euro / Vierteljahr inkl. Zustellgebühr lese - erwarte ich, das genau dieser Betrag abgebucht wird.
Bzw. Das ein Halbjahr, das bekanntlich aus zwei Vierteljahren besteht der doppelte Preis abgebucht wird.

Oder Sag Du mir mal warum der Bauer Verlag nicht einfach 24,70 Euro / Vierteljahr auf so ein Bestellcoupon schreibt, wenn dass der Preis ist der leztendlich abgebucht wird.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 23:05:54 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 23:00:12 ----------




> Den Fall, den du beschreibst, beinhaltet aber nicht diese Tatsache. Wenn ich deine Postings richtig verstanden habe, dann stellst du nur eine Nachrechnung an und wie die sich darstellt, kann man ja hier lesen:


Ich stelle doch keine Nachberechnung an - das tut der Bauer Verlag
Er wirbt mit 22,80 Euro inkl. Zustellgebühr vierteljährlich und bucht 24,70 Euro ab.Fragt man nach dem Grund stellt der Bauer Verlag diese zweifelhafte Rechnung auf.Und erklärt somit nachträglich den Einzelheftpreis für 3,80 Euro , von dem man vorher keine Kenntnis hatte.



> Was ist z. B. mit dem Schaltjahr?


Ein Schaltjahr hat erst Recht 13 Wochen.
Januar 31 Tage, Februar 29 Tage und März 31 Tage = 91 TAge :7= 13 Wochen (sogar auf den Tag).


> Was ist mit buchhalterischen Rundungen?


Hast Du schon mal gehört das ein Heft 12 tägig erscheint?
Das erscheint 14 tägig. Somit zählen Samstag und Sonntag dazu.Auch Feiertage haben keinen Einfluss auf den Nachfolgenden Rhytmus.



> Ein Jahr hat die Länge von 365 Tagen, 5 Stunden, 48 Minuten und 47 Sekunden. Da dies etwas unpraktisch ist, hat man dem normalen Jahr eine Länge von 365 Tage gegeben, dem Schaltjahr 366 Tage. Hinzu kommt bei Schaltjahren der 29. Februar, den es in einem normalen Jahr nicht gibt. Ein Schaltjahr ist alle 4 Jahre, jedoch alle 100 Jahre nicht, dann aber alle 400 Jahre doch


Danke für Deine Aufklärung!Hätte ich ja ohne Dich sonst nicht gewusst.(Ironie off)
Was mir das jetzt aber sagen soll, weiß ich nicht.Weil es alle 4 Jahre ein Tag mehr im Jahr hat soll die Rechnung gerechtfertigt sein?Was soll ein Tag mehr dabei ausmachen - Das macht den Kohl auch nicht fett.


> Wenn ich einen Vertrag abschließe, dann steht i. d. R. das drauf, was ich kauf und für welchen Preis


Ja eben nicht, sonst müsst er ja 22,80 Euro zahlen und nicht 24,70 Euro.


> Bin ich damit nicht einverstanden, dann muss ich den Vertrag nicht eingehen


Mit 22,80 Euro / Vierteljahr wäre er ja einverstanden gewesen


> Kommen mir aber im Nachhinein Zweifel, dann kann der Vertrag auch angefochten werden


JA genau das ist doch passiert.Er hat für 22,80 Euro unterschrieben und als 24,70 abgebucht worden ist reklamiert.
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das Du wegen 7,60 im Jahr einen Anwalt einschalten würdest.Wer macht das schon und genau mit dem rechen die auch.


> ich muss keine Verträge eingehen, von denen ich nicht überzeugt


Du bist vielleicht lustig!Wenn ein Vertrag 22,80 Euro / Vierteljahr besagt, hätte er von effektiven 24,70 ausgehen sollen?



> Und die Kostenaufrechnung konnte in deinem Beispiel sicher auch schon vor Vertragsbindung geprüft werden


Ja JA ist klar!Du fragst bestimmt bei jeder Ravioli Dose im laden nach ob die auch wirlich zum ausgezeichneten Preis verkauft wird.Oder ob vielleicht für die Dose selbst noch ein extra Betrag zu entrichten ist



> oder war der abweichende Preis überraschend?


Jap genau so ist es!Wenn ich 22,80 Euro / Vierteljahr inkl. Zustellgebühr lese - erwarte ich, das genau dieser Betrag abgebucht wird.
Bzw. Das ein Halbjahr, das bekanntlich aus zwei Vierteljahren besteht der doppelte Preis abgebucht wird.

Oder Sag Du mir mal warum der Bauer Verlag nicht einfach 24,70 Euro / Vierteljahr auf so ein Bestellcoupon schreibt, wenn dass der Preis ist der leztendlich abgebucht wird.


----------



## Reducal (13 Juli 2010)

*AW: Abo Bauer Verlag?*



hardstylerrw schrieb:


> Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das Du wegen 7,60 im Jahr einen Anwalt einschalten würdest.


Nein, soweit ist es bei mir noch nicht. So was mache ich i. d. R. selbst (einige Vorgänge finden sich durchaus in meinen paar Postings hier wieder).



hardstylerrw schrieb:


> Oder Sag Du mir mal warum der Bauer Verlag  ...


Sorry aber weder arbeite ich für den Bauer Verlage noch  interessiert mich nun die weitere Diskussion hier. Wende dich direkt  (unter Umgehung der üblichen Supportwege) an den Verlag und frage den  deine Fragen.

@ Mods, ist das nicht ein Fall fürs OT?


----------

